# $2k Lib Tech Cygnus X1 - Anyone know about this board?



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

Cygnus X1
I thought this was a leap year joke but then I googled and apparently it's a limited board. Has anyone heard of what makes this thing so special or even ridden something like this?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i believe its been around that price for 4 or 5 years now. My understanding is that it smells like a unicorns fart.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I believe the price comes from the installed flux compensator.

seriously: some manufacturers use those models in order to test new tech and materials. or they like to show off what kind of board they could develop if they weren't bound to keeping material cost low. usually you find most of the stuff (if it works) in the shelf models one or two seasons later. kind of like the burton method or concept cars.

if you think about buying one, I wouldn't do it. the advantages don't justify the cost.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

If you read the specs its made by elves its gotta be badass lol! Seamless self-healing one piece bio polymer sidewalls were imported by the elves and poured by Olson himself. It fixes itself too!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

cjcameron11 said:


> My understanding is that it smells like a unicorns fart.


Unicorn farts? All libs are made with unicorn piss, that I know. I didn't realize the Cygnus also incorporates their farts as well. Damn!



Bretfred said:


> It fixes itself too!


Yes, I did hear that they recently developed regenerating p-tex in a secret lab near Canada.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> Unicorn farts? All libs are made with unicorn piss, that I know. I didn't realize the Cygnus also incorporates their farts as well, DAMN


apparently it gives it more float in the pow, something about being lighter....


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

cjcameron11 said:


> apparently it gives it more float in the pow, something about being lighter....


Yes, now that makes sense. I can't believe it took until 2012 to realize such a great utilization for that scarce resource. 

Now it makes me think it could be worth the $2,000 pricetag.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

They are built for people with a lot of money that want to spend it. They are each built by Lib's top builder and he only wants to make a certain number and the price point is set by the demand for that limited number. Supposedly they doubled the price because demand was too high for the quantitiy they wanted to make. I'm sure it is a nice board but it's like everything, people will pay for exclusivity even if performance gains are marginal. 
Coming from the world of road biking it is amazing that a recreational cyclist will pay 5K-15K on a road bike that might be a litle lighter and and responsive.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree people will pay a premium for something that not everyone has, and thats cool if you have the cash to waste more power to you. I haven't ridden it nor do i know anyone who has but i would imagine that it rides pretty much on par with a trs, t rice, skunk, etc etc. Just to point out the obvious it won't make you ride any better than if you spent $200 on a different board. even if it is made with unicorn farts and piss.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Basti said:


> I believe the price comes from the installed flux compensator.


I don't usually nitpick, but I'm pretty sure it's a flux capacitor.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

doktrin said:


> I don't usually nitpick, but I'm pretty sure it's a flux capacitor.


Sorry, I'm German and that's how they translated it in the movie. But I'm always willing to learn


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sure it would pair great with these:

Flow 24 Real Snowboard Bindings Men's Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | trusnow.com

Both of these products share one thing in common - they're designed to target people with more money than sense.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

everyone is wrong it's all about the "Kung Fu grip" :laugh:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's boards like this one that make me question everyone who thinks the big boys are actually riding production sticks


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Milo let me ask a fairly nieave question then, if they don't ride production boards what would the difference be? I only know 2 pros personally and they both ride production boards one rides lib the other DC, but from what I've been told by them they just tell them how many they want and they are shipped to them.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Rider161 said:


> everyone is wrong it's all about the "Kung Fu grip" :laugh:


I take it the "Fu" stands for "fuh-get you" ? Anyways... as my brother says, the Flows and the Cygnus are for people with "f*** you" money. "Performance be damned... I want to make a statement". Of course, all this is lost on a ******* like me. What do I know, I ride a Rossi  and like it too!

Moral: Ride a board that's so crappy no one else wants it, and you'll be just as exclusive :dunno:.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm sure it would pair great with these:
> 
> Flow 24 Real Snowboard Bindings Men's Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | trusnow.com
> 
> Both of these products share one thing in common - they're designed to target people with more money than sense.


wow, I have not seen those before. They aren't really even pretending it's about performance with those bad boys. They come right out and say it's for turning heads and making a statement. It makes a statement allright, but not a statement you really want to make on the hill.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

If i had the cash to burn like that, i would buy 2 of the cygnus and 24k bindings jus to hang on the wall


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Are the flows just nxt-fse with gold on them?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NSXRguy said:


> If i had the cash to burn like that, i would buy 2 of the cygnus and 24k bindings jus to hang on the wall


I can find a helluva lot better uses for $5400 than that shit.

I mean, hell, there's always the good old standby of hookers and blow. :cheeky4:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

NSXRguy said:


> If i had the cash to burn like that, i would buy 2 of the cygnus and 24k bindings jus to hang on the wall


I think I know who this pot shot was directed at....


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have 2..
I ride one and have the other on the wall with my skateboard collection. I got 2 for 900$ at my local shop but they are 08/09 models. It's crazy light and holds a edge like no other but couldn't see paying 2,500$.

Almost forgot that the older ones didn't cost that much new. The sticker on mine listed as 1,299.00 which is still crazy high. I am taking up donations so I can get the 2012


----------

